# Menopur storage



## susananne_72 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi there,
Can anyone please tell me if menopur should be stored in or out the fridge? 

The instructions from delivery company not at all clear and I'm panicking: The delivery man said it had been delivered in a refrigerated container on his van but unless the packaging for all the drugs says 'keep refrigerated' on the box, then doesn't need storing in fridge. So my pack only contains menopur because I'm on a starter pack (2 days supply), no label saying keep refrigerated, and menopur packet itself says store below 25 degrees. So I put it in the cupboard in my kitchen. However this week is going to be very warm, and my flat is extremely close to 25 degrees during the day. It may already have exceeded that. I woke up at 4am panicking I'd done the wrong thing and have now put in fridge. Why oh why can't the drug /delivery companies make these things clear to save women needless stress?
If anyone out there can tell me whether I've now created the remotest possibility of affecting the drugs by them going from refrigerated, to 25 degrees, to refrigerated again please let me know. I will be paying nearly 7K for this cycle and would rather pay £200 for the replacement supply of menopur than risk any regrets later if I don't respond to the drugs.
Sue


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

What strength have you got? They do differ as to what prep you have.

If it said below 25 on the box then this is what it means. You can keep it at cool room temp or in a fridge, not below 2 degrees - be cautious not to put it near the back of the fridge where it might freeze.

Try not to worry.


----------

